# Model 996 Oster Meat Grinder?



## sniltz (Aug 29, 2012)

I just bought a 1981 Oster model 996 meat grinder from a yard sell.  Still in its original box.  Has all the attachments, as well as the manual.  I made the fellow plug it in before I bought it.  Works fine.  My question is this.  How do you clean and sanitize it and is it any good? It cost me $3.00 dollars so not out a huge deal if it not.  I want to make my own sausage and have been saving up for a commerical one.  But, thought this would be good to begin with.  What do y'all think?


----------



## boykjo (Aug 29, 2012)

I would just use some dish detergent and water. Clean it with a dish rag or small brush sanitized with bleach... The grinder will clean up, its the nasty contaminated dish rag and brush that will contaminate it......

Joe


----------

